# Where's everyone from?



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

ImFrom Ireland
It Rains A Lot! Lol
Its Alright I Suppose! If It Didnt Rain So Much It Would B Perfect
I Would LOVE To Live In Australia! I LOVE It THere! Id Love To Live In Cairns Or Sydney


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I live in Collierville, TN, a suburb of Memphis, TN. I like Memphis, it's an always active city that is fun to explore and party at during the weekends, but we are America's most dangerous city for a reason. There are no games in Memphis, in some parts of it past a certain time it is NOT safe to be walking, driving, _anything_. My car has been broken into, guns put to my head as I was robbed, the list goes on. I don't even LIVE in Memphis and it has happened to me. However, I should be more careful when I go with my friends to clubs, etc. late at night. After I got robbed, I never really went out to Memphis late at night again. It is an experience you will never forget..

I would love to live in Texas, Colorado, or southern California. Gorgeous places!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm from the UK, South Wales.

It's alright, I'm more on the city side, than country. I mean, I do live in like, some country-ish bit, but the city is only around 5 minutes away. 

We'd love to live in Spain.

We're still trying to decide this, Spain or America... Hehe.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

well. i live in oklahoma....it sucks, too hot in the summers and too cold in the winters with little to no spring or fall.

i want to live in Nova Scotia, Canada  its pretty there (from what i've seen) and even though the winters are 'bout the same as they are here the summers are nice 

Southern Tennessee is nice too....down by Chattanooga.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in North Dakota. I'm actually a southern transplant from Alabama but I can't imagine giving up the space and freedom that you find living up here.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm from Finland. I hate it here. I truly do. :/
It's cold, expensive, and just...blahhh. xD
I used to live in Germany, and liked it there so much more.
I want to live in America, Canada or the UK. 
It's weird to be half British, but never to have lived there.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I live in central Maryland. I like it most of the time.


----------



## lsucajun8 (May 28, 2009)

Nita said:


> Hey, everybody... I was just wondering where everyone was from. Anyone from Montana? That's where I'm from. Dell, to be exact, though if you know where that is I'll be amazed. So...
> 
> Where're you from? What's it like? Do you like it? Where is your dream place to live? LOL, just some random questions. :lol:


Hello. I am from Baton Rouge, La. I have never heard of Dell but is my absolute dream to move to Montana after I get out of vet school!!! I have visited several times up there and I have fallen in love with it!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm from Finland like Kaila. Except this is the country I want to live in.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm from Finland like Kaila. And feel this is my country.

Lets change mothers, Kaila. My mom sometimes says I could move abroad and I always respond I'm too Finnish to live anywhere else but here :wink:.

It'd be nice to live in USA some time (like an exchange year) but I reckon I'd want to return back here.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm from Louth in Ireland it is wet and cold all year round but I would like to visit more places before I decide I don't want to live here lol


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm from Reykjavík, Iceland and I love it here. It's really a great place to live, we hold the titles for both the most peaceful country and the highest quality of living, and I love the Icelandic nature. So no permanet moving plans for me :smile:


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in Phillipsburg NJ

I would love to live in PA or KY


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

i live in england, i'm half italian and have been to a beutiful ranch over there which is where i would love to move . . . but first i need to visit a few places including wyoming and a few places in canada before i make my decision =]

i do really like scotland aswell haha


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

that's so cool, everyone! there seems to be a fair amount of people on here from Ireland, Finland, and Scotland. Funny. lol, I love montana, but I love california and arizona and texas better. I love love LOVE the heat! summers are never warm enough here, and winters last from october until march. then there's like spring until july, then fall starts in august. NO SUMMER! ugh. haha. Plus, I want to do things with my horses, and it's way too cold here to do anything really intensive and ongoing, because seriously, both they and I hate working in the cold, HA.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, sorry. Seems that I double posted my location earlier . I just had to edit my post but I obviously reposted it.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm in SE GA..hate it will never come to this state again after I'm out LOL I'm orginally from MD  Love it


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I live in LaPorte, Indiana, but I went to school and work in Michigan City, Indiana. Which the high school is only a 2 minute drive away from my home. 

Michigan City is alright. It's basically a mini Chicago. We're RIGHT on the lake (Lake Michigan), and we get tons of tourists. Especially Chicago people. They drive like maniacs. Then when winter comes they all drive back to Chicago leaving whole neighborhoods of beach houses empty. 

LaPorte is where all the land is! 
Corn, corn, corn, beans, corn, corn

I would much rather live deeper in LaPorte instead of right next to Michigan City. There's some really nice pasture land there.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate GA and unfortunately I live in it too.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I live smack dab in the middle of Colorado...1 hour from Kansas, 2 hours from Wyoming, and 3-4 hours from New Mexico. :lol: Where the weather is bi-polar...and randomly decides to snow on the last day of summer... I used to live in Florida and Utah.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia, QLD
its real sunny and warm, but the rain is great!
I love it
I dont know if it is, but its got to be in the top 3 places of witch i would live


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I live in Albuquerque, New Mexico. We have the best weather in the country in our state. I used to hate it here but now I realize how lucky I am to be here. It's a great place.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm from MD but I moved to Northern VA to be with my BF and go to school at the same time, but be close to my family in MD too.

~AL615


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I am originally from Sydney Australia, where my ponies are now. I loved it there, very horsey and nice climate. Then I met my hubby who is from Rhode Island, USA and I love it here too so we live here now. I love the seasons and we have great friends, hubby has a good job, nice cars/bikes, a house but no horses of our own but again great friends with horses


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Tennessee, duh. lol.


----------



## crimsoncrazy25 (May 24, 2009)

I live just outside of Oklahoma City. I like it here for the most part. The weather can be pretty crazy. Like sunday the high is suppose to be in the 90s and monday in the low 70s but oh well its home.


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

I live in South Texas, I love it here- I waited half of my life to be able to move here-- who says dreams dont come true!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm above you; Alberta, Canada. 

Of course... It IS the best place in the world.


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

I live in Southern, Alabama in a tiny town outside of Mobile. The summers are long and hot and our winters are mild. Sounds great right? Except July - November when we are all braced for hurricanes. But other then that I love it here and couldn't imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Can-EH-dian*

I'm also in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I'm also in Alberta, Canada.


Cheers, to the BEST place in the world.  :lol:


----------



## PrettyBlueOverYou (Sep 27, 2009)

Northern Ontario  lots of snow during the winter but i love it.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

wow there also seem to be lots of people from canada... cool!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm an Az native. We're going back to triple digits this weekend! 

I do LOVE the desert, I think Az is a beautiful place. I just wish it would stay below 100! We have LOVELY winters though  It's my second favorite place.

My favorite? Ky. Specifically, Lexington. We're moving there someday, hubby and I are both in love with it. Well, not moving to Lex, as that's too pricey for the amount of land we want, but hopefully somewhere close. Just need to get our house sold, with enough profit to move the horses across the country!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I live in Ky. I am about 3 hours from Lexington and 2 hours from Louisville. I live in a small town called Glasgow. I am also only 30 minutes from Bowling Green. I like it pretty good here but I want to move to Montana one day. My bf thinks that I am crazy and he is as far north as he is going. He is from the Fl line in Ga.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i live in IRELAND and i love it, woud not want to live anywhere else, im 2 and a half hours from dublin and a mile from the sea, got mountains on my doorstep and horses in the barn in two weeks.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm also form Kentucky but I live closer to the lakes in the western part of the state and due to the road system I am about 3 hours from both Lexington and Louisville.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I live in California and LOVE it here ... if i could liver anywhere else i would pick maybe Arizona- then we could afford some property


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm from central Maine, more specifically China. Very rural, and the people are very kind and respectful. Right now we are in full swing of fall and the colors are just breathtaking. Of course that also means the white stuff will be here soon! I love living in Maine, nothing poisonous and constant change of seasons. You learn to appreciate each season and what activities it will bring.

Because I'm in central Maine, the coast is about 45 mins to an hour away, and same for the mountains if you want to ski. We have many rivers and streams to kayak on, not to mention ponds and lakes. Miles of trails right outside my door, so I'm kinda spoiled. Horseback ride on them in the spring, summer and fall and snowshoe on them in the winter. Good thing I am an outdoor girl!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I live near Portland, Oregon. It's ok here I guess but it's a little too city for me. Where I live is pretty nice because depending on the direction you drive in you can be at the beach or the mountains, or a desert sorta place, or some major forest in about an hour (or a major city in about 30 minutes). I think that's pretty cool. Sadly I'm more of a fan of open spaces with mountains here and there so the whole forests and oceans thing doesn't do it for me.

Montana is my dream place. I went to Montana last spring and pretty much left my heart there, hopefully I'll be back one day. It was so beautiful and it snowed every single day! In April!  I totally adore snow. haha


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I grew up in Michigan in and around Detroit. I've been in Kansas a long time now though. We are in the southeastern part of an area called the Flint Hills. Its great horse country, lots of wide open spaces to open the old mare up and let her go :lol:
I love it here, I love the land and the prairie. The people are a bit to conservative sometimes but I can get past that :wink:
National Geographic did a piece about the area once. Heres the photos if anyone is interested. Tallgrass Prairie Preserve - Photo Gallery - National Geographic Magazine And the article- Tallgrass Prairie Preserve - National Geographic Magazine 
I've stood in places here and listened to quiet so loud it hurt my ears.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

San Diego, CA  sunny most of the year and i love it


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

I am from a little town in Missouri called Grain Valley it's ok I suppose we get all four seasons most years lol where i would most like to live is smack dab in the middle of 80 acres anywhere with a nice barn for the horses and good fences for the cows


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm from Ripley,TN about an hour from memphis, but I'm going to college in Missouri now. Missouri has way colder fall than home...lol


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I grew up in Orlando, FL; normally attend university in Tampa, FL; spend my summers in Minnesota; and right now I'm on a semester exchange in London, England.

I'm not really sure where I want to end up. Definitely not FL, I've never liked it there - I HATE the humidity, & really don't find anything about the state pretty (minus the Keys). If my boyfriend & I stay together, then there is a good chance that I'll eventually end up living in NYC, since that is where he's from.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I was born in Santa Fe, NM. Moved all over and then landed in Nevada. Can't wait to leave...I'd much rather live somewhere closer to the ocean...or somewhere not as...deserty.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

samc230 said:


> I live in Collierville, TN, a suburb of Memphis, TN. I like Memphis, it's an always active city that is fun to explore and party at during the weekends, but we are America's most dangerous city for a reason. There are no games in Memphis, in some parts of it past a certain time it is NOT safe to be walking, driving, _anything_. My car has been broken into, guns put to my head as I was robbed, the list goes on. I don't even LIVE in Memphis and it has happened to me. However, I should be more careful when I go with my friends to clubs, etc. late at night. After I got robbed, I never really went out to Memphis late at night again. It is an experience you will never forget..
> 
> I would love to live in Texas, Colorado, or southern California. Gorgeous places!


I didn't know this about Memphis. I hate to see a city get over run with crime. Sorry to hear about your experiences :-(


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

well i posted on here a while back that i used to live in Oklahoma....but as of 8 Oct. 2009 I live in North Carolina, next to the Army base, Fort Bragg....I LOVE it here! Its amazing!!!! I love it more then Tennessee!!! I never thought that would happen!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I was at Fort Bragg. took basic and A.I.T. there.
In basic I was on the hill overlooking Pope Air Force Base.

be sure to go to the air show at Pope if they still have them.
Fayatteville was a typicial military town lots of nudie bars.

You stay away from those.:lol:


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I didn't know this about Memphis. I hate to see a city get over run with crime. Sorry to hear about your experiences :-(


It's starting to spread to my area. The highway connecting us has begun being used for drug running. And since there is a state prison in my county quite a few "gangsters" are moving in. It's getting bad even in small towns. Hopefully it will turn around soon. And it really sucks that it feeds bad stereotypes that already exist in my area.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

RegalCharm said:


> I was at Fort Bragg. took basic and A.I.T. there.
> In basic I was on the hill overlooking Pope Air Force Base.
> 
> be sure to go to the air show at Pope if they still have them.
> ...


my sister works next to PAFB

Ill do that if i can...idk anything that goes on, on base though lol.

I dont really go to Fayatteville....my sister hates it there lol....and we're on the other side of the base too...we'r'e in Aberdeen.

Trust I dont plan on goin to any nudie bars lol :shock::lol:


----------



## myOTTB (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi! I'm a newbie, just getting back into horses after a mommy-hiatus lol just got an OTTB previously "Cash On Hand" but I call him Buzz Killington (from Family Guy)  I'm From Alberta, Canada. I love it here except for the winter, which is waaaaaaaay too long


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

Im from MA 
its alright, winters wayy too long though, its cold like 8 months of the year =/


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Although I have already posted and said that I am from in CO, I would like to add that I was born in Florida, lived there for 5 years, lived in Utah for 3 years, and Colorado now for 11 years and counting. =] All over the place, haha! :lol:


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in the Ozarks, in southwest Missouri. I go to school in Branson and my family lives in the Springfield area. However, I'm looking into getting an internship in Lexington, so I might be in Kentucky in a couple months. 

If I could live anywhere? I'd like to try living in England or Ireland for a while. I don't think I'd want to stay there forever, but they're such pretty places.


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

I live in Iowa  I LOVE it here!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

im in alberta, canada. around calgary, the winters are long, and the summers to short, haha but we all love to complain about the weather  its to hot and when its not hot its to cold haha but i like it here, as long as there is an indoor arena to ride in i will go anywhere


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm from Wisconsin...Superior, WI.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I live/am from Washington.

I hate it here. It's too dry, the landscape is ugly, it's just not a place I enjoy.

I would love to live in NYC, I was probably happiest there than any other place I've ever been. I'm a big-city person. The country is _very_ boring for me. And it's probably to opposite of what every horse person says. :lol:


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

We are living in Wyoming, but as soon as we can we are heading back up to August/Choteau, Mt. Its the best place to be, just no jobs.


----------



## sandro (Oct 26, 2009)

I live in belgium. I want to imagrate to an other country where it is warmer and more open spaces.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I live in the North of the Highlands of Scotland.


----------



## Ponni (Jan 9, 2010)

i live in germany in the federal state "nordrhein westfalen". 
i dont really like it here...well, its ok. but for me its too boring and i think i have better job chances in another country. when i've finished school id like to study in the usa. i want to stay there then. i dunno exactly where to go but anyhow this country seems to me full of possibilities, adventures and so on. my mum would come with me, i already asked her


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well i live in North Carolina and it is Fantastic! you got wide open spaces in the middle oceans on one end and mountains on the other! kinda thinking nc missed out on the whole global warming ordeal... swear this is one of the most coldest winters we've had! got down to 14 with a -5 degree wind chill!! >_< although it has been 9 degrees once. but that was years ago. my Ideal place is somewhere where it doesn't get below 35... and no higher than 90 lol is there such a place? if so i am moving there! there also needs to be tosn of country and wide open space for me to run my horses for miles!


----------



## taylor5 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am in Wellington, New Zealand. I love it here in New Zealand, love the outdoor lifestyle.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I`m from New York, but right now I live in Connecticut now. But, we want to go back to New York as soon as I`m done with college.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sydney, Australia.

I wish I lived in Canada tho :lol:


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Port Macquarie, NSW 

Wish I lived in Canada too. Saving up the money for the big move there. Seems like everyone is hopping on the Canada bandwagon.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

QLD, Australia.

I hate it.


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

i live in ontario,canada................


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

lilkitty90 said:


> well i live in North Carolina and it is Fantastic! you got wide open spaces in the middle oceans on one end and mountains on the other! kinda thinking nc missed out on the whole global warming ordeal... swear this is one of the most coldest winters we've had! got down to 14 with a -5 degree wind chill!! >_< although it has been 9 degrees once. but that was years ago. *my Ideal place is somewhere where it doesn't get below 35... and no higher than 90 lol is there such a place? if so i am moving there! there also needs to be tosn of country and wide open space for me to run my horses for miles*!


If you find this place let me know, I'll move there too :lol:
Kansas has the wide open spaces but the weather can suck.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

well i moved again lol. I'm now in Upstate New York....35 miles from Ontario, Canada. Near Lake Ontario. Its cold and I miss North Carolina but I still like it here


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

I live in Rising Sun, Indiana. It's a (extreamly) small town in Southeastern Indiana. Lots of hills...and not very many smart people


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

I live in Moscow, Russia)


----------



## Krystle F (Jan 3, 2010)

I live in Northern Idaho but I am from southern California. But Idaho its almost the same as montana but it snows more there lol  I dont care for the snow to much onlt because its cold and I love the heat but its very pretty here I want to live in Irland or Scottland But I know I wont live there but I want to live in Arizona its hott there and its very nice But who knows....


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I live in Texas  boys are hotter in Texas =p lol! Which i am talking about my man of course Joe Jonas and stuff lives nearly 30 min from my house AH!!
lol


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

EventersBabe said:


> I live in Texas  boys are hotter in Texas =p lol! Which i am talking about my man of course Joe Jonas and stuff lives nearly 30 min from my house AH!!
> lol


lol my boyfriend is from Dallas....they're definitely hotter there then in oklahoma LOL.....but North Carolina has the hottest guys **** :lol:


----------



## Lotus123 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm from Holland..


----------



## countrylady (Jan 18, 2010)

_down under ! ( AUSTRALIA) _


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh man... I am soo jealous of you countrylady. I have always wanted to visit Australia.

But I'm from Maryland. Not much open space here...*sad face*


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm from Texas and will live nowhere else. The winter lasts from late November to late January. And spring from Feb till end of March. Summer from April until September. October and some of November is fall. But, of course, its reallly only summer and winter. I would love to live in the Lubbock area. I visited there once and loved it. Also really like San Antonio as well. I live in the Houston area, well south of it and it's ok. Probably some of the ugliest country, but it does the job. Cows are fat and happy and rice and hay are growin so people are happy.


----------



## WesternLifestyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Grants Pass, Oregon. It's in Southern Oregon. It's OK - but winters are wet and foggy - summers are 100+ degrees. 

Good part: 1 hour from the ocean and 1 hour from the Cascade mountains. 

I want to visit Idaho and Montana - they sound like great places to live with horses!


----------



## Hafilein (Feb 4, 2010)

It is so interesting where you're all coming from isn't it?

We have people from all over the world here... 
So many of you live in a country I always wanted to visit once in my life... (Well, I'll maybe do one day...)

For example Austrailia, Ireland and Finnland... Or Texas, California, Florida and so on.

Myself, I am from Germany. I like it here, it's okay.
But it's not really my dream place to live.

I'd like to live on a Farm or a Ranch in the USA or Canada.  
But that will stay a dream forever.


----------

